Ask HN: Thoughts on a service to pool startup equity grants and reduce risk? - fapi1974
======
fapi1974
Seems like VCs get all the diversification benefits while startup employees
usually end up with nothing. How about creating pools of startup equity? This
would lower upside but increase chances of an actual payout - great for people
later in their careers or with families.

What I have in mind is a service that lets people pool some portion of their
equity grants. The service would show what startups are "available" and you
would only pool with startups you are interested in, say a minimum of 10 per
pool. Valuation would be handled either via stated price (e.g. I'll trade 10
shares of MyCo for 15 shares of YourCo) or some other mechanism. Each pool
would be managed via a third party escrow holder/fiduciary of some sort.

